# cutting A/C holes in dash



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

Has anyone cut the A/C ball holes into the non-A/C dash on a '67? I'm thinking of getting air installed into my convt' and I thought maybe it's possible to have the outlets as the factory did, rather than just under the dash as are all the conversions I've seen at shows etc. The Fisher plant would have stamped them out and somehow the curve on the face of the dash looks like it might make the job tricky if you have to cut them out.... anyone attempted it?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

JimmyF said:


> Has anyone cut the A/C ball holes into the non-A/C dash on a '67? I'm thinking of getting air installed into my convt' and I thought maybe it's possible to have the outlets as the factory did, rather than just under the dash as are all the conversions I've seen at shows etc. The Fisher plant would have stamped them out and somehow the curve on the face of the dash looks like it might make the job tricky if you have to cut them out.... anyone attempted it?


 shouldn't be to hard with the correct size hole saw. Just extend the center drill bit as long as you can so you can get your pilot hole before the saw hits the curve on the dash. test the hole size on a piece of plywood or something similar before drilling the dash. I am the type that would do it, but never have.


----------



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

I'd like to try it, but I can't afford to be too cut-happy on the dash given the disaster awaiting if it all goes wrong. I'll also need to first round up all the balls/housings/ducting etc.. and get the exact placement from a friend's A/C car. Then to fork over the $$$ for the A/C gear. Has anyone here had the vint'air unit installed in their car? I hear it can run $3,500 to have it done professionally, does that sound right? I've done without A/C in my GTO for the last 40 years but after this last hot summer in S.Cal' I've given up..


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

JimmyF said:


> I'd like to try it, but I can't afford to be too cut-happy on the dash given the disaster awaiting if it all goes wrong. I'll also need to first round up all the balls/housings/ducting etc.. and get the exact placement from a friend's A/C car. Then to fork over the $$$ for the A/C gear. Has anyone here had the vint'air unit installed in their car? I hear it can run $3,500 to have it done professionally, does that sound right? I've done without A/C in my GTO for the last 40 years but after this last hot summer in S.Cal' I've given up..


 I put vintage air in my camaro. I think it was $1200 about 5 years ago. . I did it myself. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. But ya I would agree with your number.


----------

